# CQ WPX Contest

## UA3FX

,     SB .   ,       ?

----------


## RW5C

> ,     SB .   ,       ?


 !      ...     ,           ..    2     .
 SO **M ** POWER  Cabrillo.

----------


## UR5LAM

?       QSO   ,     .    - SOSB 40m,          .




> ,   ,   80 . ,      10-?


  ,         ,  .

----------


## RW5C

> 2     . 
> 			
> 		
> 
>   ,   ,   80 . ,      10-?


       10-    ...         All Band   ,   10-      ...  ,       ...         QSO,    ...     RZ3BW - "   -   "...             QSO!

----------


## RW5C

> To: RW3AFY
> 
>        WPX?   
> 
>   .      QSO c NA,  ,    only NA.    ,       ,    ,     DX.   RDXC  SSB  80      ,   WPX   .


    WPX,   ,    SSB ...     ...
       9X0R.

----------


## rx3agd

> To: RW3AFY
> 
>        WPX?   
> 
>   .      QSO c NA,  ,    only NA.    ,       ,    ,     DX.   RDXC  SSB  80      ,   WPX   .


     ???    VP2E   80,  20-   ,          21    !
  ,  ,  100  DXCC,  :Very Happy:  ..112...

----------


## RW1CW

3V8BB	9M2CCO   BX5AA       HD2A	KH7B	  V73PX	       YE1ZAT
4D75T	9M2MT     C91R	        HI3C	KP2BH	  V8AQM       YI9PT
5D5A	9M2TO     CN2BC       HI3T	KP2TM	  VK4HAM     YV1RDX
6Y1V	9M8Z       DU1EV       HS0ZCW    P33W	  VK7WPX     YW4M
7P8FC	9V1YC	   E21YDP      HS1CKC    P40A 	  VO1MP       ZY7C
7Z1SJ	A41MX	   E74AA       J42T	PT5A	  VR2C	
8P1A	A62ER	   E74EBL      J42WT	T77NM	  VR2YYW	
8R1K	A73A	   E77DX       J43P	TB37F	  VU2SWS	
9K2HN	BV0J	   FG/OM3LA  JH0EPI	V25V	  YB0ZDA	
9K2K	BV4FH	   FY1FL	        JT1BV	V48M	  YB4IR	
 ,     14

----------


## RW5C

> ???    VP2E   80,  20-   ,          21    !
>   ,  ,  100  DXCC,  ..112...


,    70 ..   48 HOUR 100 NATION AWARD http://www.stpaulisland.net/48Hour100Nation.html

----------


## 9twa

> RZ3BW - "   -   "...             QSO!


    : 
    9z- VK,YB,BA,VR,JA,     -       (   151QSO   95 G  EI)

----------


## RW5C

CQWW WPX CW 2007.   - 1-     80 LP.   ,    ...
, 9-      SO 80M LP!

----------


## 9twa

,  CQWW WPX CW 2008   .       36- .

----------

, ""  SOSB 20  :Smile:

----------

> ,   ,       SV9 ,       .


  !  :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## UR3IQO

> 7z  20 -   (   )  - ,       -, -.


      -       300-360,   250-320   :Crazy:  ...

----------


## Nick UA3TW

CW ,  70- 80-. 
    .     .       .     ,  .         .         ,     .   , ,     ,   ,        CQ    ,  ,    .
 73!

----------


## Ivodas

CQ WPX SSB 2009.. 

73..

----------

